# New Tractor - Questions about implements



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello all. Well, my wife & I just bought our new toy: a JD 3320 with HD bucket, and a 5' box blade. We are excited! I'm going to move a pile of dirt from one side of the field to the other this weekend just for fun!

We live on 25 acres in the Texas Hill Country and will want to shred the back field once a year and the river bottom area about 2-4 times per year. The river bottom floods periodically so there can be a lot of debris.

So...the next implements we think we'll need are a post hole digger and a shredder. Probably will go with Tractor Supply brand due to price. My basic question has to do with the quality of TSC's King Cutter (I think it's called) and/or the CountyLine brands. We will not be using them commercially but we do want them to hold up. Any general thoughts?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I belive that King Cutter is light duty equipment, the old saying goes you get what you pay for. But in all honesty John Derre eqipment is over priced just like there tractors. I love em but they are way to high. I went and picked up a 9 inch fuel line that goes from the fuel filter to the injecter pump 9 inches now and it was $40.00 bucks. In all honsty you could probably find used equipment and buy better for less but if you just have to have new and your not going to use it much I think that the King Cutter will probably do you just fine.


----------



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts - In fact, last night we talked about used equipment and thought that might be the way to go....


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulation on the new tractor!! I am looking for a used cutter for once a year use too. It is very easy to go to the dealer and buy new green. I am looking for a good cutter for a bargain price and may be looking for a while. In the mean time I am slowly picking up ideas for the purchase. Make sure the cutter you get has a slip clutch. You want one that is at least as wide as the tire tracks. It will be a trade off of how heavy duty a cutter you can get and not have too heavy for the 3 pt. Not that the tractor would not lift it, you want to be able to handle it safely on uneven terrain. I would look for a 5-6 ft cutter. You can get a very heavy duty 5' cutter or a medium duty 6' and not work the tractor too hard. hope the ramblings help!!


----------

